# Something happened on the way to the forum :)



## white page (Apr 1, 2009)

My goodness NN , what have you been up to ?


----------



## NicNak (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: something happened on the way to the forum *

:teehee: Thanks White Page. 

I stopped off and bought that snazzy new car! That is what happened on the way to the forum.

Thanks White Page. I love it!


----------



## white page (Apr 2, 2009)

NN trying out the new car !  :vroom::vroom::vroom:


----------



## white page (Apr 2, 2009)

pie delivery service


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 2, 2009)

Where was that on International Pi Day?


----------



## white page (Apr 2, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Where was that on International Pi Day?



In the Garage


----------



## white page (Apr 2, 2009)

hey NN , your new car found a bunch of butterflies for you


----------



## NicNak (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww, thanks White Page.  What a wonderful suprise to find here when I signed on this evening :kiss2:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2009)

white page said:


> pie delivery service



For the record, I wasn't delivering pies.  I was just defrosting a pie while driving


----------



## NicNak (Apr 3, 2009)

white page said:


> pie delivery service



My pie fell off on route, cause I am a wreckless driver :blush:  The birds and animals loved it thought


----------



## white page (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel said:


> For the record, I wasn't delivering pies.  I was just defrosting a pie while driving



Or deep freezing it again , depending whether you were in Florida or Alaska


----------



## NicNak (Apr 3, 2009)

white page said:


> Or deep freezing it again , depending whether you were in Florida or Alaska



I am not sure Daniel could handle Alaska in the winter time.  :teehee:  He is spoiled in the South with warmth :lol: and Palm trees.  :teehee:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 3, 2009)

all he needs is a tuque and a pair of shorts and a t-shirt, and he'll be all set! (it _is_ spring, after all)


----------



## NicNak (Apr 3, 2009)

Postcard from Daniel with the caption

"Wish I wasn't here"  :lol:

Daniel's Adventures


----------



## white page (Apr 3, 2009)

second postcard from Daniel .   HELP !


----------



## NicNak (Apr 3, 2009)

That is great White Page.   :teehee:  He looks cold  :cold:


----------

